# ASA 5510 URL Redirection



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey,

Alright, I work for a small business and am in charge of anything related to technology. My fortay isn't really networking or security, but more data management. I have an ASA 5510 and there are 10 employees. We get into various facebook battles occassionally and it kind of needs to be halted. There are particular culprits that just sit on facebook all day.

Alright, that being said here is what I am trying to do. I need to setup a URL redirection in the ASA for particular IP addresses. So, when someone on the given machine tries to go to facebook, it will instead send them to our work homepage or a whatever website we setup to get them back to work.

This needs to be on specific IPs because we are going to allow those who are doing their work to use facebook.

ASA version 8.2(1)
ASDM version 6.2(1)

I prefer command line though.

I would also like to know how to block a site completely, like Hulu for example.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you looked through the command line configuration guide online. They talk about HTTP filtering and exceptions.
The entire guide is here:
Cisco Security Appliance Command Line Configuration Guide, Version 7.1 - Cisco Systems

you can also download the PDF version.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Why do you allow workers to be on Facebook at all? This is a job, it pays I assume.

BG


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks JMPC! I should be able to get it from there!

BG - Not my call haha. I think it is retarded, but the idea is a calmer environment. Might take away from some work, but makes the employee happier and therefore the work that is done is better. Or something. Also, we are a non-profit and a lot of our happenings are posted on social networking sites.


----------

